# watching live BBC TV on internet?



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I keep hearing over the grapevine about people being able to watch live BBC on the net here, can anyone shed any 'how to' light on this?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

google vpn


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> google vpn


thanks, I did and the results made my head spin!, will try again later after I've untangles the spagetti in my head...


----------

